# Sticky  Booting to Recovery Mode



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

To get into Recovery mode on your TPT


Shut down your TPT by pressing and holding the power button
Press and hold the power button until the TPT vibrates
Keep pressing releasing the volume up button until you see "Booting Recovery Kernel Image" in the upper left corner. It seems that getting the recovery option is all about the timing of when the button is pushed. I get it every time on the second button push, your mileage may vary
You will get a screen that says:

Android system recovery <3e>
Android system recovery utility
with these options:
reboot system now
apply update from external storage
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition
At this point the power button is your enter key and the volume up and down are your selection keys.


----------



## photonmedia (Nov 8, 2011)

TekMason said:


> To get into Recovery mode on your TPT
> Shut down your TPT by pressing and holding the power button
> Press and hold the power button until the TPT vibrates
> Keep pressing releasing the volume up button until you see "Booting Recovery Kernel Image" in the upper left corner. It seems that getting the recovery option is all about the timing of when the button is pushed. I get it every time on the second button push, your mileage may vary
> ...


Anybody notice after the update, the recovery image now has an additional option of "disable battery discharge"??
Anybody try this? Is this a separate step required to resolve the battery/charging issues?


----------



## tdylf (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anyone been able to do this through the adb (or some other non-manual way) WITHOUT bing rooted? "adb reboot recovery" doesn't work on this tablet...


----------



## Davidmoore (Dec 17, 2011)

When do you start pressing the volume up button?


----------



## thracky (Feb 18, 2012)

Is this possible on the K1? We have a returned unit here at work with a password lock on it and have tried everything to get into 3e recovery with zero success. If we can't figure this out we'll send it back to Lenovo.


----------



## krook1 (Jan 26, 2012)

In the rooted images with CWM, placing an empty update.zip in /sdcard/Download/, followed by a poweroff, and then with the vol+button pressed powering it on, gets into recovery.

Not sure how this works on stock though.


----------



## Foxtrot_Xray (Dec 28, 2011)

On both rooted and nonrooted Thinkpads, (sorry, don't know about K1's), none of the existing ways to programatically boot into recovery mode works. (i.e. Shell's "reboot recovery", or adb's reboot recovery)

The best time to start pressing the VOL+ button is after the initial vibrate - 
i.e.
Press & Hold Power.
When the first vibrate happens (quick, short, BEFORE the initial "Lenovo"), release power, start pressing VOL+ key.

--Me.


----------

